# NIB Audison sr1dk up for grabs



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a brand new Audison amp for sale, it ran me $650+ tax, I'm asking 435 shipped. You can pm me your number for photos. This is a very high end amp. It will run 1 ohm very easily.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nevermind. It should be in classifieds not here.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There were two posts and I deleted the one in the classifieds. This was an odd call. OP - would you rather have it in classifieds, where H3llon3arth recommends or here. I left it here because I think you'll get more exposure for getting it sold.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

How many watts rms?


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Power Output
Load Imp.	Mono
4 Ω	600 W x 1
4/2 Ω	1800 W x 1
2 Ω	940 W x 1
1 Ω	1200 W x 1
(Amp Chain) 2 Ω	2400 W


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks ober, I wasn't sure if I could post it in both, I would rather keep it in here as this has a lot of enthusiasts for car audio. Thanks again


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I was just saying that since this item.is for sale but yea you'd get more exposure here.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

No worries hellonearth, also for those who may be interested, I usually ship same day payment clears, unless its to late, and the package will be insured. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

400$ shipped, I need this gone.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Still for sale guys


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shoelessjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Just reduced this to 365 shipped, that's 300 off retail for a new Audison. It's steal at this price. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

